# Lil' Bear (knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This is Lil' Bear. I put this bear together as a quick knit for postal friendly Christmas presents. Also handy as a stash buster for anyone who has purchased Ice Yarns to make a bear and had a ball and a bit left over because he only takes a ball and a bit!

Sits at just 6 inches/16 cms but still a nice "handful" of a bear, easy to stuff into a students knapsack or baby buggy.

Available on: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/171598976/lil-bear-pdf-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active

and: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lil-bear

Price: £3/$5


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Love the brown ones face expression. Thank you for sharing your wonderful talent with us. :thumbup: x10


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Pat, these are just so adorable. Anyone who receives one of these will be so thrilled. The pink is a girl for sure! And what a little girly girl she is. You have once again proven that bears are the most adorable creatures! I love all of your patterns and thank you for making a tiny tot for us to see!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you Pat. Little bear is perfect!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw..They make me smile. Such squishable cuties!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH! Pat, they are gorgeous. did you use DK for the muzzle or 4ply. I reckon they would knit up really quickly; even for me. Heehee. They are definitely for a new-born or as little thank you presents. I've got loads of bits of Ice eyelash left from my other bears. Thank you my friend.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Those faces are just adorable! I absolutely love them!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  you are all so kind.

Chris you can use either double knit or a soft worsted/aran for the contrasts, I've used both but not the heavy aran, much too bulky. Or use just eyelash and trim the muzzles


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Pat. I'm always worried about trimming the eyelash at the muzzle; have you got any tricks of the trade as to where I start. Is it above or below the eye-line and how do I know I haven't trimmed to low and would show the stitches.
BTW, I love how you've shown the different characters by the placement of the eyes. I definitely want to put the big eyes close together for that 'wide-eyed' inquisitive face.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

You need to be brave Chris, trimming the muzzle does not hurt the bear!!!

Once you have completed the head, give the muzzle a good brush to lift the lashes. Use small sharp scissors and being careful not to cut your stitches, just trim.

I start at where the muzzle meets the face and then trim towards the nose.

Do it over a bin or with newspaper on your lap because it goes everywhere lol!

As for eye and ear placements, I don't have a lot of input, the bear decides


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable, love them all!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh Pat, these are so sweet! Thank you! I can't wait to start on mine. ;-) 
Once again thank you


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

raqeth said:


> Oh Pat, these are so sweet! Thank you! I can't wait to start on mine. ;-)
> Once again thank you


I've started mine already. I've found the most gorgeous sparkly pink; not enough to make any other size but will need to be knitted into a gorgeous L'll Bear, with a cute face.... Oh pleeeeaaaase let my new baby be a girl. LOL.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Another wonderful pattern! 

Thank you for your designs,Pat. They bring so many people joy! 

I love the colours you have used for these little ones!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Pat, you have a true gift for having the right size pattern at the right time. This is going to make a great stocking stuffer too. Not only will they fit but I plan to put a bracelet around their neck for the Granddaughters to have for Christmas. Not sure what I will put for the Grandson but I will find something. 
Each of your patterns had been such a hit will everyone I gift them too. Warm and huggable, just the right size and above all filled with great love. Think I will add this one to my carry along bag to give to a random child that I think needs a bit of extra love. Paying it forward, DAILY....


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I just love these. With each one of your designs I change my most favorite. You are amazing.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are such a cute trio.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Deb what a lovely idea! 

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How adorable. Looks like a little baby!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

They are beautiful. I must get round to buying some patterns, only problem is which one to buy :?:


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

They are adorable! Pat, do you ever sleep? You seem to have new patterns available ALL the time! The biggest problem is which animal to knit next! Thanks for all the wonderful patterns.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

My first bear the nose came out too big- let me try this one it may be better- I am going back to do the nose over though - and stuff it


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love it. Thanks again for anothet adorable baby!!!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

So cute. I love the bears!


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

thay are absolutly beautiful all of them you are very clever


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Adorable new bears Pat !
Thank you for always coming up with something new at exactly the right time !


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks you so much. I have not made one of your bears yet, but plan to soon.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dshorty57 said:


> My first bear the nose came out too big- let me try this one it may be better- I am going back to do the nose over though - and stuff it


Sorry to hear you had problems with your first bear, is there any help I can give you? did you get the step by step guide to help you put him together?

This Lil' Bear has his own making up guide and the muzzle is simpler to sew up if that's any help


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments and encouragement, means so much


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you ad infinitum :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Trish!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Sorry to hear you had problems with your first bear, is there any help I can give you? did you get the step by step guide to help you put him together?
> 
> This Lil' Bear has his own making up guide and the muzzle is simpler to sew up if that's any help


Oh I have all your bears now, just ordered this one- I'm not giving up- just have to do the nose over if I see it comes out incorrectly again I'll get back with you- I'll send you a pic


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dshorty57 said:


> Oh I have all your bears now, just ordered this one- I'm not giving up- just have to do the nose over if I see it comes out incorrectly again I'll get back with you- I'll send you a pic


Thank you  and yes please email if you need any help


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Another fantastic pattern .Do you think the Government might change a day to 30 hors so we have more time to make things?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Pat. When knitting with the eyelash yarn do you just knit with tgat or use a thiner one along with it?


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Love this wee chap. Have bought the pattern all ready! Well done Pat.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Pat. When knitting with the eyelash yarn do you just knit with tgat or use a thiner one along with it?


I just use the eyelash yarn. If you use the thinner needles as per the pattern indicates you shouldn't have any trouble because these will help to create a tight weave to your knitted fabric, stops the stuffing peeking through 

But if you are more comfortable using a running yarn then that's fine, you will need to up your needle size a little, perhaps 1 or 2 sizes depending on the thickness of your running yarn and your bear will be bigger obviously and perhaps not quite so fluffy.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

annweb said:


> Another fantastic pattern .Do you think the Government might change a day to 30 hors so we have more time to make things?


Now there's an idea lol!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jjaffas said:


> Love this wee chap. Have bought the pattern all ready! Well done Pat.


Aww! thank you


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

aw pat didn't know you would have it finished for xmas will have to get this one too lol


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> aw pat didn't know you would have it finished for xmas will have to get this one too lol


This bear only takes a few hours Laurie, I'm averaging one a day lol! I have 12 made and 13th on the needles and I only knit a couple of hours a day!


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

These are just beautiful Lil' babies, Pat. Isn't it the most satisfying thing to create something this precious from essentially nothing more than a thread? It's no wonder knitting becomes an addiction. Happy Holidays to you and yours, Marina


Gypsycream said:


> This is Lil' Bear. I put this bear together as a quick knit for postal friendly Christmas presents. Also handy as a stash buster for anyone who has purchased Ice Yarns to make a bear and had a ball and a bit left over because he only takes a ball and a bit!
> 
> Sits at just 6 inches/16 cms but still a nice "handful" of a bear, easy to stuff into a students knapsack or baby buggy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes you are so right Marina, watching something being created by just knots really, amazing! Happy Christmas to you too angel x


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, I just had to download this one! I have several now and have only made one so far. I'm hoping I can squeeze this one in somewhere before Christmas ............ So many lovely patterns, so little time!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  Believe me this is such a quick knit you'll get a couple done in time for Christmas


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I just need to sew mine together now. I can't wait to see the pretty little face when my baby is finally born. Watch this space. 
Pat, I've really enjoyed knitting this little cutie and for me to knit one in 2 days is amazing, I'm very proud of myself. (So far) It will still take me a day to sew though. Thank you so much for this L'll Bear.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Pat yet again another wonderful bear. I have a problem - I am getting confused about the difference with each pattern. I have the pattern for the need a hug bear, the tiny bear and most others. Now you have produced another one I don't know whether it is very different from the others. The fact that you have been able to knit it so quickly means the instructions are probably different but then I don't take too long to knit a need a hug bear.

I don't know whether it is viable for you to produce a list of the patterns with details such as finished height and any thing that differentiates one bear from another.

On a funny note - I noticed my 17 year old daughter was sewing something (turned out to be a heart for a friend) and that she was stuffing it. When I asked where the stuffing had come from - she went a bit pink and said it came from my stash of stuffing bought to make your bears!!! She claimed that as I wasn't currently knitting a bear she thought it was safe for her to pinch some!! Kids you can't trust them to leave anything alone!!

Thank you for loving bears so much that you keep bringing to life more!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> This bear only takes a few hours Laurie, I'm averaging one a day lol! I have 12 made and 13th on the needles and I only knit a couple of hours a day!


cool didn't know they were that fast to make will get them soon thanks again


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I just need to sew mine together now. I can't wait to see the pretty little face when my baby is finally born. Watch this space.
> Pat, I've really enjoyed knitting this little cutie and for me to knit one in 2 days is amazing, I'm very proud of myself. (So far) It will still take me a day to sew though. Thank you so much for this L'll Bear.


Well done Chris, can't wait to see this one


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

meadowmadcow said:


> Hi Pat yet again another wonderful bear. I have a problem - I am getting confused about the difference with each pattern. I have the pattern for the need a hug bear, the tiny bear and most others. Now you have produced another one I don't know whether it is very different from the others. The fact that you have been able to knit it so quickly means the instructions are probably different but then I don't take too long to knit a need a hug bear.
> 
> I don't know whether it is viable for you to produce a list of the patterns with details such as finished height and any thing that differentiates one bear from another.
> 
> ...


Point taken  But if you check out my Ravelry page I think all the sizes are listed.

Tell you what, after Christmas I'll knit one of all the bears and photograph them all in a row lol!

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/pat-alinejad


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Another beautifully cute pattern, Pat!!! Well done! I LOVE the little pink and blue ones faces. SO cute!!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Pat as yet I have not ordered from Ice Yarn. What yarn did you use on the brown Lil' Bear. I have to try this one,

Thanks, You do wonderful work.

jennyb


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jennyb said:


> Pat as yet I have not ordered from Ice Yarn. What yarn did you use on the brown Lil' Bear. I have to try this one,
> 
> Thanks, You do wonderful work.
> 
> jennyb


Thanks you 

I use this one Jenny: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash but any medium eyelash is fine. I had a lady yesterday email me that she was struggling with Lion Brand fun fur, so perhaps that is one to avoid. Basically the needle size on the ball band should be no bigger than 5mm/8US or you wont be able to use the small needles I advise.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> Another beautifully cute pattern, Pat!!! Well done! I LOVE the little pink and blue ones faces. SO cute!!


Thank you SallyAnn


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thanks you
> 
> I use this one Jenny: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash but any medium eyelash is fine. I had a lady yesterday email me that she was struggling with Lion Brand fun fur, so perhaps that is one to avoid. Basically the needle size on the ball band should be no bigger than 5mm/8US or you wont be able to use the small needles I advise.


thanks for the tips. God Bless


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful, this would make such a lovely present for any new baby and what impresses me most is how you answer all our questions and suggest what we can do ..........ie trimming the yarn for the muzzle. Genius ;O)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Lexiemae (love your name). I've actually knitted one for a new baby, I used a non eyelash yarn, Sirdar Snowflake, similar to Pipsqueak, turned out a little larger but the baby seemed to like it


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Adorable, Pat!


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi again Pat

Thanks that would probably be very useful. I haven't bought this new pattern yet as I am in a nest of eyelash wool and knitted strips as I decided to knit each of my children a blanket which is taking longer than I had anticipated. I have knitted over 20 need a hug bears and one pocket bear and can't wait to start bear making again.

If we don't get in touch again I wish you a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


Gypsycream said:


> Point taken  But if you check out my Ravelry page I think all the sizes are listed.
> 
> Tell you what, after Christmas I'll knit one of all the bears and photograph them all in a row lol!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/pat-alinejad


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

you have done it once again Pat!! I just might have to get this pattern as I have a blanket made for a niece that is due next year and a little bear like this would be perfect for mailing! Thanks again for designing your bears that say "love"!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, you can't go wrong there. There are going to be some very happy little ones aroundxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Actually Lorraine, they are going to be big friends  I put 12 in the post today. Thirteen and fourteen are waiting to be boxed and 15 is on the needles


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Actually Lorraine, they are going to be big friends  I put 12 in the post today. Thirteen and fourteen are waiting to be boxed and 15 is on the needles


So generous, so talented. Can't wait to start one of these (too many other WIPs just now), seeing they are so quick to make.Thank you for the website too. Have just bought tons of other yarns from Ice Yarns.

Notice these are very reasonably priced and if you buy a couple of colours the postage is not too bad and still makes each ball around $A2 which is great. Just have to decide if I want 8 balls of one colour.

This little bear looks perfect and those big eyes just do it for me. No one will ever believe that mine are knitted, they're so good and professional.

Hugs, your friend, Leanna x x x

PS Pat, what colour is the first little browny coloured guy please?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

He's the light camel Leannab: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash-light-camel-brown


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> He's the light camel Leannab: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash-light-camel-brown


Thanks again Pat.

Leanna x


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

What a perfect design.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

what's the difference in size between the pocket bear and lil bear and are they made the same way thanks


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lil' Bear is rounder and fatter, about an inch or two bigger to Pocket Bear, who is more of a traditional shape.

They are made in the same way apart from the muzzle, which is easier to sew up on Lil' Bear


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

ok thanks i still love those eyes your bears are always a success when i give them away thank you for making so many people happy young and old merry xmas to you and your familly and friends


----------

